# DIY Equipment Rack



## dcozzi (Nov 1, 2014)

Did not know where to put this so I am here.
I built this out of Home Depot Hardware and aluminum angle. The shelves are solid 3/4" oak with a natural poly finish.



I could not afford to buy a mass produced one.


----------



## nheintz (Jul 16, 2014)

Looks awesome!


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Great job!


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Very nice! Can you give us the parts list & a cost breakdown. Some build pictures would be great as well. Again, nicely done!


----------



## KDeacon (Nov 24, 2014)

Its really great. You had done a great job and I like the way you set up the equipments.:T


----------



## H_Roark (Apr 3, 2011)

Are those the RX series Monitors?


----------

